# Static electricity



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So this is my first winter with a Hav and the static electricity created while combing Leo is a pain! Any suggestions?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

usually a grooming spray will help.


----------



## cathryn (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sure I will be dealing with static, as it gets VERY dry hear in the winter. Even with a humidifier on the furnace, since the furnace is going non-stop. (Today it is -22C/-8F here with a windchill of -34C/-30F and a frostbite warning, so the furnace is running overtime!).

I've seen people talk about diluting their conditioner with water and using that when combing/brushing. Would that help?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

diluting conditioner in a spray bottle is good to0. I use it with aprox 10 parts water 1 part conditioner.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

cathryn said:


> I'm sure I will be dealing with static, as it gets VERY dry hear in the winter. Even with a humidifier on the furnace, since the furnace is going non-stop. (Today it is -22C/-8F here with a windchill of -34C/-30F and a frostbite warning, so the furnace is running overtime!).
> 
> I've seen people talk about diluting their conditioner with water and using that when combing/brushing. Would that help?


Yes. You should never groom a Havanese dry anyway, as it tends to break the hair more. You can spend a lot of money on special-purpose grooming sprays, or just dilute your regular conditioner (about 10 parts water to 1 part conditioner) put it in a small spray bottle from the pharmacy, and lightly spritz their coat as you groom.

The conditioner helps A LITTLE to keep the static down between groomings too. (though they still do get staticky, especially if you're putting coats on and off them!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whimsy said:


> diluting conditioner in a spray bottle is good to0. I use it with aprox 10 parts water 1 part conditioner.


Oops! shoulda kept reading before I posted!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

